# 4x4 i info display screen



## Crackon4488 (Dec 1, 2018)

I am trying to find out how to pull up the AWD 4x4 i screen on my new Rogue SL ProPilot..I would like to see how much power is being transfered to the rear wheels.Any help would be much appreciated.The screen should be after the tire pressure info but I can't seem to find it...


----------



## VE3YF (Mar 12, 2018)

Crackon4488 said:


> I am trying to find out how to pull up the AWD 4x4 i screen on my new Rogue SL ProPilot..I would like to see how much power is being transfered to the rear wheels.Any help would be much appreciated.The screen should be after the tire pressure info but I can't seem to find it...


I just got one of those SL w/Propilot and pretty much have been thru all the info screens and never saw the one you are looking for. That being said it might be in one of the sub menu screens. I will have a look again and see what I find.


----------



## Crackon4488 (Dec 1, 2018)

Apparently that screen is on the '17.5 SL without the ProPilot..Anyway what I am trying to find out is if the awd is engaging longer then it needs to on dry roads and making the 18 Rogue harder on fuel then necessary.I heard from another owner that the 17.5 Rogue without the ProPilot is easier on fuel because the awd at startup disengages much sooner.If I could find the screen showing the real time info,I would be able to see how long the awd is engaged on all four wheels..Thanks for helping..


----------



## Crackon4488 (Dec 1, 2018)

Found it!!..You have to go to a sub screen...


----------



## VE3YF (Mar 12, 2018)

I found the sub menu for the 4x4 screen. I haven't used it yet, but it is on my bucket list.

VE3YF


----------

